# Amazon And Now Google? What's The Future For Nyc?



## Always~Wear~Joy (Dec 17, 2018)

*Google announces a new $1 billion NYC campus in Hudson Square*

*Unlike Amazon, Google says it isn’t asking for incentives from the city*

The company plans to start moving into two properties on Hudson Street by 2020, and into a newly created building on Washington Street by 2022. "Google Hudson Square will be the primary location for our New York-based Global Business Organization," Porat said.

The Google exec said the company will also "continue to deepen our commitments in STEM education, workforce development and access to technology," including by creating a program to train workers in digital skills. "We believe that as our company grows, we have a responsibility to support the communities we call home," she wrote.

The move comes as other tech giants, like Amazon and Apple, have moved to expand their presence outside the West Coast.

Amazon in November said it would split its highly anticipated second headquarters between Crystal City in Northern Virginia and Long Island City in Queens, New York. And last week, Apple said it would invest $1 billion in a new campus in the Austin, Texas, metropolitan area, as part of the company's U.S. expansion plan.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Dec 17, 2018)

I work in Hudson Sq. I hope they bring more food stores with them. I don’t mind google moving in.


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 18, 2018)

News like this is exciting to me, however if the black community doesn't position ourself properly these large companies it will do more harm than good.


----------



## LaFaraona (Dec 19, 2018)

Love it.


----------

